# A vent - my poor baby



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Take my word for it as someone who's been there. With alot of love & understanding she'll come around.If you saw Sweetie today you'd never know she was just like your girl when I got her.Good luck & keep us up to date on progress!Thanks for rescueing!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I completely understand your anger. I feel it myself when Ky is having a flashback. I really do try to keep anger out of my heart but when it comes to soul-less people hurting these magnificent creatures I can't help myself. 
The only thing we can do is love them through it. Good luck ♥


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm very glad she made her way to you, her future is bright. She will improve with your love and encouragement. In a year you will look back and realize how far she has come.

Take a look at this dog's story. Very uplifting. Worth the read of all the 5 parts.

Notes from a Rescue in Progress | The Dog in the Clouds


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you all for the encouragement! Sometimes we humans need it too! I just got soooooo mad today over it. LOL. The trainer came by and we talked for a good long while about her fears, and the more I thought, the more upset I got and needed it out! Yes, she gets lots of love and adoration! She sleeps with my 16 year old son. She has another 10 year old to play with. And then there's the resident old grouch Bichon, Beau she gets to bug every now and then! Mostly, she's just my shadow. There are times I can hardly get up and down the stairs with her hanging out right at my feet. 









She is just now getting used to my hubby. He works A LOT. He's loud and boisterous, where I'm a little more reserved! She made progress the other day when he came home. She did not bark at him! =). She's even begun to sit at his feet when I'm up and about. That has been huge! 

I love the blog about Roo, and it really does give me inspiration and hope! My friend told me the other day Ellie hit the jackpot getting us as parents....I beg to differ....we hit the jackpot finding her! <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I think it was a mutual jackpot, and you will be paid back a hundred fold for giving this sweet girl a forever home. She looks a great deal like my new girl Skyler (14mos.), who came to me as a starving rescue girl! Thank You for rescuing!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ellie*

God Bless Ellie and you for adopting her! 
I love people like you-those that have such a BIG HEART!!
Ellie is gorgeous and I'm sure if she could talk, she would thank you for LOVING HER!!
There is a man on Facebook and he's posted on here that took in an abused dog and her name is Roo.
Maybe it would help you to communicate with Brian and you both could share your stories!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...31-roo-story-rescued-golden-need-tissues.html


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a fearful dog, too. He's come a long way from when I got him at a year old, but it's taken a lot of time and patience. I think the biggest mistake people make when trying to deal with their dog's fear, is to push them beyond their limit in a situation. You have to learn what her threshold is and never go beyond what she is comfortable with at any given time. As time goes on she will get more and more tolerable in different situations as long as she goes at her own pace. 

If she was "catatonic" and "expressing her anal glands", it sounds like she was beyond her limit at that time. I remember when I first got Chance I took him to PetSmart. Big mistake. He was shaking in the parking lot but I made him go in the store. It took us 10 minutes to go through their automatic door and to this day he's uncomfortable around them and that is totally my fault. I shouldn't have pushed him that far. I should have taken his cue in the parking lot and left. He wasn't ready. But I had never had a fearful dog before so I was in unfamiliar territory. 

The next time I took him, we stayed in the parking lot, close to the store and I gave him treats the whole time. Then we left. Went back a few more times and finally went in when I knew he was ready. As soon as I felt he was getting nervous we left. A little later, I got a job managing a pet supply/grooming shop and he came to work with me every day and he did great. 

Learn your dog's signals and she'll be less and less fearful as time goes on. Just don't push or coddle her when she shows fear and you'll be fine. This is a great book on fearful dogs:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It really angers me, too. I see the difference so clearly every day between Bella and Tucker. In certain circumstances, Bella cowers and hides, where Tucker just looks perplexed or interested. Sometimes when we reach out to Bella quickly she looks scared as if she's not sure what that hand is going to do to her. But I can say that's she's improved a lot, and I hope will continue to relax and get used to being pampered and loved.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulation on your adopting Ellie!

Where are you located in Germany? We lived there 8 years when DH was active duty USAF.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Ellie is beautiful! I feel sure with your love and care she will be able to overcome her fears.
God bless you! 
Dale


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you Kwhit! I'll read through it! 

She goes catatonic in her kennel. It's not a huge deal as she doesn't need to be crated daily, however, we are working on getting her adjusted to it because we will be flying from Germany to CA early this summer. The anal glands, she's expressed those on 3 occasions, and each time it's been because of an unexpected noise. For example, something falling off a counter, or knocking the Christmas tree angel off accidentally. We have been pretty guarded with her experiences, but sometimes there have been things that we couldn't even predict! =)

I am very happy to say though, that things are becoming less and less scary to her. Her curiosity about things are getting the better of her! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Willow52 said:


> Congratulation on your adopting Ellie!
> 
> Where are you located in Germany? We lived there 8 years when DH was active duty USAF.


We are at Ramstein! =)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

MominGermany said:


> We are at Ramstein! =)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We were at Sembach two tours (lived in Baalborn & Munchweiler) and at Hahn once (lived in Kappel). This was during the 80s & 90s.

We were back visiting this past summer during the heat wave  We try to visit whenever we can, I love Germany.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Willow52 said:


> We were at Sembach two tours (lived in Baalborn & Munchweiler) and at Hahn once (lived in Kappel). This was during the 80s & 90s.
> 
> We were back visiting this past summer during the heat wave  We try to visit whenever we can, I love Germany.


It's gotten quite expensive here with the change to the euro, but it's still a great place to live! We are sad to be leaving, but look forward to America at the same time! =). The summer of 2010 when we arrived was super hot, it wasn't at all like I was expecting, especially with no AC and my air conditioned car hadn't arrived yet! But we've enjoyed our experience here! I'm a Navy brat and lived in Italy and the Philippines while growing up.

Adventures with Ellie today....our neighbors were out in the backyard, they've got 2 preschool aged children. Ellie is used to the kids in the front, back yard a different story! As scared as she gets, she has NO mean bone in her body, though she will bark! She took treats from them...a good sign since she won't eat when she is very scared. I think the kids tired her out though, even though they were on the other side of the fence! She watched them rolling a snowman, and was hesitant but happy to get bits of carrots from them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Another example of uncontrolled circumstance! Same backyard...ice accumulated on the roof from snow, etc the last few weeks. Just a moment ago, the ice slid off and crashed in the backyard. She didn't have extreme fear, thankfully! But the sound and sight of it changed the landscape. Can't get her in the backyard now! Sometimes the little things are like monsters to her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Finally got her out, but oh, did she eyeball that roof! Here she is after her big day with the scary kids and monster roof!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

She is so beautiful..I am glad she found you to love and nurture her back to trusting again. It makes me furious to see the abuse that dogs endure..not just physical but psychological and emotional. You just want to save them all..


----------



## Rylee's mom (Oct 7, 2011)

Ellie looks like a beautiful dog and it sounds like she's coming along. I understand the frustration and heartbreak that comes with having a fearful dog. I got my Rylee two years ago from a breeder, and she was 1.5 years old when I got her. I had just lost me heart dog Bailey (two years ago today), and although I missed Bailey dearly, I wanted another happy-go-lucky Golden to share my life with.

I got Rylee from an apparently "reputable" Golden breeder in Ontario. I had no idea when I got her that she had not been socialized at all and had barely left the breeders backyard for 1.5 years. She was terrified of everything when I got her. She would not come upstairs when I got her home, and I had to sleep downstairs with her for the first several nights, as she was scared of the stairs. She had no idea what to do with a ball, had never seen a toy, and had never been walked on a leash. She would tremble and cry when I put on her collar, and she would either lay on the ground or try to back out of her collar whenever I tried to take her for a walk. She would often just shut down completely and tremble, and we would come back inside. She was afraid of her food and water bowls, and would only take food it I put it on the floor. Water was a challenge, and I had to cup my hands for her to drink from them. I tried many different bowls and she was afraid of all of them. 

It was exhausting, frustrating, and heartbreaking to see such a lovely dog terrified of everything. I was not at all prepared for all of the work and patience it would take to care for her. However, whenever I looked at her, I knew that she was relying on me to get her through this, and on we went. After months and months of hard work and patience, Rylee slowly made gains. She developed confidence step by step, and with every accomplishment, her confidence grew. It was thrilling to see her coming out of her shell!! But I knew that I had to take things very slowly, at her pace. 

After many months..actually two years now... she is a completely different dog. She loves to run and play with other dogs, she loves to get attention from other people, and she can't wait to go on car rides to see what adventure is in store for her next. When we are walking through the park, she can spot a dog a mile away, and she runs to them, tail wagging and smiling, hoping for a fun game of chase. When I see her rolling on her back in the grass, or doing crazy "zoomies" through the park, it brings such joy to my heart to see her enjoying her life. I know that all of the hard work and patience has paid off, as she is now the dog that she was meant to be. It took us awhile, but we made it!!

So hang in there with Ellie, and the hard work and patience will definitely be rewarded in the end!!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Bless you both for the patience and love and the difference u make to these dogs lives.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Rylee's mom said:


> Ellie looks like a beautiful dog and it sounds like she's coming along. I understand the frustration and heartbreak that comes with having a fearful dog. I got my Rylee two years ago from a breeder, and she was 1.5 years old when I got her. I had just lost me heart dog Bailey (two years ago today), and although I missed Bailey dearly, I wanted another happy-go-lucky Golden to share my life with.
> 
> So hang in there with Ellie, and the hard work and patience will definitely be rewarded in the end!!


So very sorry about Bailey. Ellie IS my heart dog! We've been through a lot together in this time! We are now working her towards service for me! 

I am happy to report that Ellie has become the girl I wanted her to be and oh, so much more!!!! She amazes me! I rarely see her freak out anymore at 15 months, thank God!!! I really never would have believed it if I hadn't seen it myself!!!

Thank you, thank you, thank you! Rescue dogs teach us so much!!!!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

We got our golden at the age of 4 months from a young couple who didnt want her anymore. He wasn't abused, but they really didnt do much with him and he wasn't socialized very well. When we got him, he was afraid of everything. I just kept taking him out and just acted like nothing was wrong and just gave him lots of love and he is now a year old and is much improved. There are situations now that I think "wow a few months ago he would have freaked out and now its no big deal" It sounds like your new puppy has found a great home and with lots of love and patience I bet she can over come her past. It does sadden me when people get pets and then abuse them and don't take proper care of them. I don't know why they even get them.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I could NOT agree more!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## kleintje (Jun 16, 2013)

I totally understand how you feel. My fearful Cavalier King Charles, Josh, is a fearful dog. He has gone a long way compared to 3 years ago; but I have come to accept that he will always be a cautious one. Both Josh and I are making more progress daily, especially after I accepted him the way he is and not expect him to be the perfect dog that I have in mind. 

Sometimes it is so exhausting to have a fearful dog and there are moments when I get so frustrated. But I love him to pieces and I'm glad that he is with me because I know he is safe and happy now.

The Cautious Canine is a great resource. You could also go to fearfuldogs website by Debbie Jacobs. Both has helped me a lot.

K


----------

